# Stanley chisel marked imperfect whiterby box.



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Here I got a stanley chisel 8 1/4 1/4 that is marked imperfect. I think the stamp is the reason. 2 keen kutter chisels and this T H witherby framing chisel box for half a dozen( no whiterby chisels in it 😕) but according to John Walters book stanley tools guide to identity & value they started making the stanloid handles in 30's, now it doesn't have the patent dates on it for the socket so not real early but from about 20's30's they stopped making the socket style in 30's so this guy is in great shape not sure if has even been sharpened. Not sure if I should use it it's the imperfect mark to I want to use it. Not sure though. The two keen kutters are nice shape to. What you guys think bout the stanley chisel use or not. Trying to figure out date on box it does look early so if anyone knows let me know please


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just read T H witherby business was bought out in 1856 by Harrington, Heald & Co., then In 1859 they re-emerged as the "T. H. Witherby Tool Company my box says T. H. Witherby so is that the age of the box?


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Last fall my sister in law found a set of eight Witherby turning tools (with box) for $5. After cleaning them up I did some research and found a 1950 catalog on line for T H Witherby tools that showed the set I had.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Um did the box say T H witherby or T H witherby tool company?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

The label looks on the box I have looks more from turn of century the chisels that were in it are not the witherby but psw stanley keen kutter I know the the stanley from 20's or 30's. psw are from 1900 to 1927. The box could have bought after the these chisels. The box is from a store not a set it says 1/2 doz. 1" framing chisels but the label doesn't seem to be from 50 s does the label on mine look like yours?


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Most of the label was damaged. I found the complete name on the tools.


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Unfortunately there's little known about witherby I found a site that did a comparison to the logos on the chisels and company history no dates to logos or any box labels


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanx for your time the do differ by how far in date I don't know


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anybody know about the stanley chisel? Why no model stamp?this is my first stanley chisel so I looked on net not much out there looked my Walters book 2nd edition I think it's 1750 maybe?


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone know if stanley made socket chisels after the 30's? In John Walters book he had said they stoped making em in 30's. Not tryin To beat a dead horse but somebody gotta know. I found the witherby box could be from 1887 to 1900 by the logo but after that time they used same logo but with warranted with the logo. this says warranted but not with the name and this is goin by the chisels stamps .so I guess that's the age again not tryin to beat a dead horse but I'll give it on more shot. Also the keen kutter chisels, couldn't find much on the logos on the chisels the chisels are small so logo may be odd due to lack of room IF anyone is interested I'll take a pic of the logo


----------

